# How many post before they are unmoderated?



## toekneemac (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering how many posts one needs to make before they can post in realtime?  Thanks in advance

Tony


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

20, so you should be OK.


----------



## toekneemac (Jan 5, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> 20, so you should be OK.


Ok, gettin close lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 5, 2012)

The system will always review all post but once you get past 20 it will not flag nearly as much stuff.


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

You got 33 now. You should be good to go.


----------

